# how to import outlook backup file



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I have to do a recovery and have backed up Outlook to my external backup service. I am not sure how to re-open outlook and my messages. Somebody told me to import the file back into outlook. I seem to be able to do that and can see the file but still can't open it. there must be another step that I'm missing. Another person told me to open outlook and point the file there- didn't work.

so, how do you import teh outlook file with message and address book, etc back into outlook after a re-install so that you can read it all?

thanks


----------



## dan0703 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Pointing Outlook to you backup file*

If you open control panel, 

Click on Mail icon,

Click on Datafile

Then click add

Specify with type of file it is, usually it would be the first one

Then just select the folder where the .pst backup is located and it should work from there


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

*didn't work*

Did all that but still dont' see how you open that in outlook? This is the problem I always have- can save the file, see it, but nothing happens. How do I open it- and does it just add duplicate emails to what I already have- or replace them?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If the file is a .pst then use this method:

open outlook>file>import/export>import from another program or file>personal folder file (.pst)>now browse to the .pst file>double click>choose one of the buttons (replace duplicates, etc.)>pick the folders (make sure you check "include subfolders")>choose current folder or pick another one>finish.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*re*



yustr said:


> If the file is a .pst then use this method:
> 
> open outlook>file>import/export>import from another program or file>personal folder file (.pst)>now browse to the .pst file>double click>choose one of the buttons (replace duplicates, etc.)>pick the folders (make sure you check "include subfolders")>choose current folder or pick another one>finish.


This is right way to import file


----------

